# Is 'The Hinge' On Its Way Out?



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

One thing I noticed at the LAS Shoot a few weeks ago: I was one of the few using a hinge release or older Stan. Most are using thumb releases. I would dare say over 90%.  Not that I care because I believe everyone should use what works for them, but its interesting when you see trends like this. Why the big switch?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I think that was just your line:wink:

I saw tons of hinges....I know I had one. 

But the big switch or trend toward them IMHO is because most don't want to put the commitment into shooting one CORRECTLY. Everyone wants instant results. It takes a LONG TIME for most to learn to shoot a hinge correct. Or build the confidence in the release and let it happen. Most people want the control of a thumb trigger.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think that was just your line:wink:
> 
> I saw tons of hinges....I know I had one.
> 
> But the big switch or trend toward them IMHO is because most don't want to put the commitment into shooting one CORRECTLY. Everyone wants instant results. It takes a LONG TIME for most to learn to shoot a hinge correct. Or build the confidence in the release and let it happen. Most people want the control of a thumb trigger.


Could be. I may have been the ONLY one on that line. 

Yes, it takes time to learn how to shoot one properly. When I made the switch I was told to allow one year. The estimate was correct. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Could be. I may have been the ONLY one on that line.
> 
> Yes, it takes time to learn how to shoot one properly. When I made the switch I was told to allow one year. The estimate was correct. :wink:


Took me longer then that.....


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

On the way out ?? I think they are on the way in 

It used to be an odd device that only a few people would shoot. Basically only Stan manufactured them as well. Now I have never seem more people shoot them on both the local and national level. I have also never seen so much R&D from manufacturers brining them to market

I don't find the learning curve to be overly burdensome. I was shooting better scores after just 20 days. I think however once you get to know what a shot should look and feel like it puts you on a path towards developing the rest of you techniques and that can be a little bit of a journey…… but then again that's kind of the point


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

centerx said:


> On the way out ?? I think they are on the way in
> 
> It used to be an odd device that only a few people would shoot. Basically only Stan manufactured them as well. Now I have never seem more people shoot them on both the local and national level. I have also never seen so much R&D from manufacturers brining them to market
> 
> I don't find the learning curve to be overly burdensome. I was shooting better scores after just 20 days. I think however once you get to know what a shot should look and feel like it puts you on a path towards developing the rest of you techniques and that can be a little bit of a journey…… but then again that's kind of the point


At one point in time here in Maryland there were lots of hinges around. Seemed like everyone had a custom built handle. Still see a few. But for the most part release shooters are using Carters or the newer thumb trigger Stans.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Dumb guy question - 'cause I thought I knew what the thread was about but now I'm confused.

When you mention "thumb release" - are you talking about back tension releases with the thumb safety - like the Evo +, or are you talking about actual thumb trigger releases - like the Sensation?

Reason I'm asking is that I currently use (and, BTW, love) a Zenith hinge release and was thinking of going to the Evo + eventually with the (perhaps mistaken) impression it wouldn't be any significant difference shooting. You know - back tension is back tension. (When I switched from fingers to release, I went right to BT. Never shot a trigger - except testing a few arrows at the shop.) Sooo, IS there significant difference between a hinge BT release and a thumb safety BT release?


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes! the hinge is still in!!
After getting back into Spots this past year I've tried and tried to shoot a thumb release....the people I shoot with make fun of me to this day about all the different releases I've bought and tried and cant shoot..When I quit Spots about 25 yrs ago I was shooting a 2 finger Stan and shooting it well. (my spot average was about 58) After trying about 10 different Thumb releases I have finally gone back to a friends release that was just like my old 2 finger Stan. The only reason I couldnt use my origional stan was because the ledge that holds the loop was not designed for a d loop (was to small) and would slip off my d loop before I came to full draw....My friend had an old Stan that was just like mine other than it had a bigger ledge on it...As soon as I started shooting it, it felt great (just like riding a bike)...my spot count jumped from about 47-48 to 55-56...Now I can finally quit looking for a release I'm comfortable with...I've finally found it...It surly does not matter that the release is approx. 30 yrs old and I myself finally feel that I'm getting it back together just like in my younger years....Now if I could just fix the problem of not being able to see the target with my old eyes.....

Paul


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Took me longer then that.....



I'm still learning and its been almost 2 years. I still like the feel of a good release with a hinge better than anything else I have shot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Dumb guy question - 'cause I thought I knew what the thread was about but now I'm confused.
> 
> When you mention "thumb release" - are you talking about back tension releases with the thumb safety - like the Evo +, or are you talking about actual thumb trigger releases - like the Sensation?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is that I currently use (and, BTW, love) a Zenith hinge release and was thinking of going to the Evo + eventually with the (perhaps mistaken) impression it wouldn't be any significant difference shooting. You know - back tension is back tension. (When I switched from fingers to release, I went right to BT. Never shot a trigger - except testing a few arrows at the shop.) Sooo, IS there significant difference between a hinge BT release and a thumb safety BT release?


I mean releases that are triggered by the thumb pressure. The Evo uses a thumb activated safety, not a trigger.

Yes, there is a difference between a hinge BT release and a thumb safety BT release. The traditional Stan or 'hinge' as we call it will fire once the handle is rotated to a certain position. This position is determined by adjusting a 'half-moon' cam that releases the hinge where the string rope is attached. It can be shot either with strictly back tension or a combination of back tension and hand rotation.

The thumb safety BT release like the Evo is adjusted to fire once a certain holding weight is achieved. You release the safety, then pull with back tension until the release fires. If you rotate this model it will not work. It activates based on weight, not position.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Personally I like my spikes better but I do have a hinge as well. I think all types of bt releases are getting more popular. Like I said though, I'm a spike shooter myself. I have only been at it 4 months so I still have lots to learn.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> One thing I noticed at the LAS Shoot a few weeks ago: I was one of the few using a hinge release or older Stan. Most are using thumb releases. I would dare say over 90%.  Not that I care because I believe everyone should use what works for them, but its interesting when you see trends like this. Why the big switch?


I was there with my micro III. I saw a good bit of archers shooting hinge releases.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw a lot of hinge releases at sectionals this weekend also. I have an original Stan that I always go back to whenever I feel the need to try something different. It's old, heavy and thick and fits my hand perfect and has an awesome feel. I have tried dozens of releases and always come back to the Stan. Nothing else feels as natural to me.
John


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I shoot a Carter hinge release.


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*hinge*

I don't know about a year, for some hard headed people (self included) it takes longer. I switched to a "carter" last year after nearly 6 years with a zenith or scott "hinge". I used on or the other exclusively (even for hunting). I don't feel like I ever made the corner with it. When I really pressured myself to make a shot I would get too fine with it and wind up holding my shot for 10-12 seconds (you know the outcome). This is the same issue lots of "trigger" shooters have when they get under pressure and get "light" on the release (light pressure on the thumb barrel). I do not know why but I noticed imeediately that I can still pull through a shot in this situation with my carter so it gave me confidence and I started using it and my scores improved- but I still practice with a hinge in the basement.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

hunter3d said:


> Personally I like my spikes better but I do have a hinge as well. I think all types of bt releases are getting more popular. Like I said though, I'm a spike shooter myself. I have only been at it 4 months so I still have lots to learn.


Not to hyjack, but is there a difference? I have ckecked them out and cant see a real diffrence between a hinge and a spike. :darkbeer:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

wolfman_73 said:


> Not to hyjack, but is there a difference? I have ckecked them out and cant see a real diffrence between a hinge and a spike. :darkbeer:


Big difference... one has a hinge....:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Big difference... one has a hinge....:wink:


Kinda like welding up the spider gears in a differential. Looks the same, but a lot different mechanim.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> I saw a lot of hinge releases at sectionals this weekend also. I have an original Stan that I always go back to whenever I feel the need to try something different. It's old, heavy and thick and fits my hand perfect and has an awesome feel. I have tried dozens of releases and always come back to the Stan. Nothing else feels as natural to me.
> John


Same here. I tried one of the new Stan releases last year. Hated it. The one I have now fits my hand perfectly and its like an old friend. :tongue: I would love to try and shoot a regular thumb trigger with back tension...but its tough to change. :wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

So by reaaaaaaaally looking at them, does the spike center more over theindex finger and the hinge center more over the middle finger?

Really interested in this. I feel the need to dedicate to shooting this style of release, and there are no shops around here that sells this stuff. I dont think I even know anyone that has one. I have a hinge right now, but dont know if a spike feels different or releases significantly different than the other. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

wolfman_73 said:


> So by reaaaaaaaally looking at them, does the spike center more over theindex finger and the hinge center more over the middle finger?
> 
> Really interested in this. I feel the need to dedicate to shooting this style of release, and there are no shops around here that sells this stuff. I dont think I even know anyone that has one. I have a hinge right now, but dont know if a spike feels different or releases significantly different than the other. Thanks for the help, guys.


Take a look at these two one is a spike the other a hinge... they are identical except for the rope and spike. http://www.carterenterprises.com/pdf/colby2hinge.pdf 
http://www.carterenterprises.com/pdf/col2spikeinst.pdf

Or look at the bottom of this page .. http://www.carterenterprises.com/products/atension.htm


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I can see the difference in the heads, but if it looks right to me, the spike has no moving parts? You just set it up to fire under rotation rather than have moving parts to do the majority of moving? That sounds right in my mind but....

Thanks for the help, Javi.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

We shot rope spikes for a few years before Mel Stanislawski started building his hinge design.

Rope spike releases can be built in different ways, but are most efficient if the spike attachment in the handle is closer to the middle finger and the rope closer to the first finger, thereby crossing over the spike at hookup. This provides better leverage to dump the rope.

Generally rope spikes and hinges are shot with the same general method of execution, except that the rope spike will require more force to rotate, thereby allowing a higher degree of "power archery" to be utilized.

Somewhat like using a stiffer spring in a double sear carter, which will increase the force required to activate by rotating it into your thumb.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

If you look at the FITA 1400 list the percentage of hinge shooters is actually quite impressive. Also Vegas is won with hinges quite often. I could believe triggers sell better, but hinges seem to win a decent percentage.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm using truball bt gold ultra 3 for target (FITA) shooting with my Apex, but using truball sabertooth for hunting with SBXT do to it's ability of quick load & silence-but still apply back tension technique for every shot.

Dont think changing my release anymore because i'm quite sastified with back tension technique. beside, those 2 release I mention above is quite simple to use & maintenance


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

I prefer my Carter 2.5 or Atension hinge to my Chappy Boss,, it just seems easier to be able to settle in and squeeze the back instead of wanting to dump the trigger..
Been shooting my hinges for only 3 years and finally starting to feel more comfortable with them over my wrist straps and thumb jobs..
They have helped my TP problem more than anything else I've ever used..
them and the great info found here on AT
Thanks guys for keeping me in archery!!!! it was touch and go for awhile!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*Yes it is on its way out!!!!!*

Out of my quiver and into by release hand the same way it has for the past 6 years!!!


----------

